# Life after Collinite 476?



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I have been using Collinite 476 for a number of years as my go to durable wax. I am now thinking of replacing this with a new product that increases durability and gloss but not sure what.

The obvious choice would be a ceramic coating but this is not practical for me. I don't have a garage so I cannot apply it properly.

What other products are there better than the 476? Soft99 reviews suggest I will get better durability of around 9 months compared to 6 of the Collinite. 

Any other products? I would like a product that offers more than just extra durability over Collinite.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

For just over 20 quid Fusso is excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Wowos Crystal Sealant - highly durable and can be used on glass, wheels, trim, as well as paintwork.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i used Collinite and then switched to sealant and not looked back in terms of ease to apply, but may have been me!

the sonax sealant is good, apply in small little circles because if you try long swipes its pretty grabby.
just tried Jetseal too which was really easy to apply but will see how it lasts.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Heard good stuff about the fusso, my friend uses it and he loves it, ive still got some 845 to use up but may consider a tub of fusso next time 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Why not try your friends fusso? See how you get on with it before splashing out.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

LeeH said:


> For just over 20 quid Fusso is excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





jenks said:


> Why not try your friends fusso? See how you get on with it before splashing out.


But does fusso just have better durability then Collinite? If so, I might as well apply 2 coats of Collinite 4 months apart.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

E60525d said:


> But does fusso just have better durability then Collinite? If so, I might as well apply 2 coats of Collinite 4 months apart.


Fusso has some of the best water behaviour going, if that's of interest?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

jenks said:


> Why not try your friends fusso? See how you get on with it before splashing out.


Most likely will, see if I can scrounge some off him

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Double speed wax , easier to use then fusso ... great wax !!!!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Try sealants that are easy to use.

So nice and easy you can do the car regularly so durability is not an issue at all and the car stays looking freshly done


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Try sonax polymer net sheild 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Im leaning towards Soft99 Fusso.

Can I double check that there are no Ceramic's available that allow you to apply outdoors? Most seem to apply only indoors and leave car inside for 24 hrs.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a look at TAC Systems Moonlight


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

The new Autoglym UHD Wax could be worth a try.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Definitely try fusso coat,its amazing stuff.apply thin and allow to cure,and its very easy to use and leaves a lovely glossy finish.the water behaviour is about as good as it gets.i used to use double speed wax but fusso is better in every way imo

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Going towards Fusso but not sure if I should buy the dark or light.

Cars i have;

BMW bluewater (silver blue)
BMW Grey
Toyota Grey


Dark or light? And why?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I don’t think it matters. I chose the light for our white and grey fleet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

There's not much difference with Fusso 12, but generally with Soft99 products the _Dark_ version is more glossy, whereas the _Light_ versions have more cleaning ability.

However, in the case of Fusso 12, both are actually fine on any car, and the two versions just exist because of ...tradition. ^_^


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

E60525d said:


> Im leaning towards Soft99 Fusso.
> 
> Can I double check that there are no Ceramic's available that allow you to apply outdoors? Most seem to apply only indoors and leave car inside for 24 hrs.


I tried Fusso on my Black Mica paint but didn't like the look. Only use it on my wheels now.

I've no doubt about its ability to shed water but I'd check you like "the look" before covering the car.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Could you pop King of Gloss on to a car that already has Fusso 12 on? Say a week later for extra gloss.


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> Could you pop King of Gloss on to a car that already has Fusso 12 on? Say a week later for extra gloss.


Yes pal, it's quite a popular combo. 
You don't have to wait a week, 24 hours should be fine.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

shelton said:


> Yes pal, it's quite a popular combo.
> You don't have to wait a week, 24 hours should be fine.


It takes me a week to recover from a big detail before I can carry on :lol:


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

i have just put a coat of Collinite 476 on my car is there anything i can put on top to add to the gloss finish ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finishkare FK1000p is a fantastic product if you want a change :thumb:


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

i have some of that i was wondering if there is a spray that i could apply on top of the wax to improve the gloss look


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dodo Juice Red Mist is rather nice :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dave Y said:


> i have just put a coat of Collinite 476 on my car is there anything i can put on top to add to the gloss finish ?


I like adams detail spray for a bit of extra gloss.you will lose the hydrophobic qualities of 476 though

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Some durable waxes have been mentioned but in reality non are any more durable than the other as there all heavy hitters. Colli 476, fusso, fk1000 and double speed wax aren't likely to be beaten on durability. 

If you're not getting more than 6 months out of 476 don't expect anything better from the others. 

All you're likely to get is a different finish or application. Other option would be to change it up with a liquid based product for something quicker and possibly easier to use.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Dave Y said:


> i have just put a coat of Collinite 476 on my car is there anything i can put on top to add to the gloss finish ?


I have 3 coats of 476 on my black c63 and the gloss levels are:argie:

After it's been cleaned I use Wolfgang detailing spray spritz which adds some nice gloss:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

There might well be other products / combos that give better results, but this last year I have been genuinely delighted at the absolute ease and speed of use / gloss / durability of FK100p with BSD used regularly as a top up.

Haven't got much time for detailing at the moment, but yesterday cleaned and applied FK100p and it is just so quick and forgiving to apply and buff.

BSD every month or so will get me through the winter with ease.

Do love the slightly different "new paint" look that FK100p gives - it's not really like anything else I have encountered. Drove down the motorway this afternoon and watched the rain roll off the bonnet

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> There might well be other products / combos that give better results, but this last year I have been genuinely delighted at the absolute ease and speed of use / gloss / durability of FK100p with BSD used regularly as a top up.
> 
> Haven't got much time for detailing at the moment, but yesterday cleaned and applied FK100p and it is just so quick and forgiving to apply and buff.
> 
> ...


Only used FK100p on my alloys but following your recommendation will certainly try it out on my wife's Fiesta


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

HI, I used to be 476 fan for many years, then went down the sealants route, Gtechniq, Carpro and also never looked back. A bit more work at first but then just simple washing. Everything stays cleaner and the beading is very self gratifying ! 
All of my polishing and sealant work has been done outside and will say that if you can get several dry hours after application that's all that's really needed - not days in a centrally heated car 'lounge'. Also you can always do it bits, e,g bonnet and wings, roof & 3/4s etc ;-)

Admittedly it subsequently saves hours and you don't have to keep waxing every couple of months - but that allows me to do other thing. like reading tis forum and wondering if should be trying something new 8-o


Oh and also after year of owner ship, say e.g. 9yr -110000miles and 6yr-80000 miles folks and garages cant believe how fresh/new the cars look!

PS I'v some 476 left if anyone wants to buy some cheap!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have tried "Life after 476" using all manner of waxes.( similar price bracket) I don't use Ceramics and other sealants because I don't want a product that eliminates the need to wax as I love waxing 2 or 3 times a year.
I am now back with 476 for winter because I've found nothing to better it for longevity and a quick spritz with BSD gives all the shine I need.
In summer I'm now using AG UHD wax.

I appreciate each to his own but I still find 476 awesome.

Harry


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have tried fusso and was not impressed. Bought on recommendation. Give it another year and people will start slating it. Usually the way...new product=mass excitement. Then dust settles and people wonder why it was so over aggrandized.
Cures very quickly. Leave longer than 5 minutes and the stuff is tough to remove


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i find simoniz origional just apply as directions on tin and i have never had a problem. apply as thin as a nats wing and you can leave it all day and still buffs off easy. i have never had a problem but alot of others seem to for some reason, i apply with autobrite waxbuddy if it would make a difference for any reason.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't knock Fusso, so easy to apply and remove. The water behaviour is amazing too

Although I've moved onto spray sealants now and just top them up every wash.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm really happy with BH DSW, lasts ages and has a nice gloss. I've heard good things about Farecla G3 Supergloss wax (good longevity and gloss) , hoping to try that once the DSW is finished.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't comment on the longevity compared to Collinite 845 but I've just switched to Fusso because I found it irksome having to keep the 845 in a bucket of hot water to enable it to come out of the bottle.
I did a full decontamination and polish on my V70 before applying the Fusso Light. It was easy to use even in sunshine - following the advice on the Forensic Detailing Channel I applied it to two panels, buffed off the first then applied it to another before buffing the second etc. I was a bit concerned about this on the massive roof but it went without a hitch.
The following week I repeated the whole procedure on my wife's V50. I must admit that whilst rinsing it off the beading was still very good indeed considering the 845 had been on since October last year. However I pressed on.
After a week of loving it, curiosity killed the cat (sorry cat lovers) and I bought and applied King of Gloss to them and there is a slight improvement in the gloss levels.
I also applied Fusso to the wheels of the V70 which had previously had G5 applied on the frontside and I found that it made subsequent washes easier than before.
All in all very pleased with the switch but only time will tell whether it is longer lasting.


----------

